# Photo Tournament: Insects



## Kornowski

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different member max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:


1) Users who want to participate send their picture on the post ( BY LINKS).
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

NEW RULES:
This thread will accept entries for a week.
We still have a limit of 10 entries BUT If we get less than 10 entries, the vote will still happen. If we get less than three participants, then another theme must be choosen by the host of the current tournament and a new tournament will start.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The theme for this tournament is INSECTS. Can be one insect or many.*


----------



## Kornowski

Here is my entry 

http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/8980/img0252vb1.jpg


----------



## Ben

Save a spot for me. I'll get my entry in either today, or tomorrow.


----------



## subtle

I'll have to take a walk to the marshes tomorrow...


----------



## vroom_skies

Yikes, I actually don't have to good picture of an insect and don't have time to go and take one. I'm leaving for a week in 3 hours. 

Well thats a bummer.

Bob


----------



## The_Other_One

I got two I might enter...  Give me a while to decide...or tell me which you like better 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/DwaggyFly.jpg
(I should still have the original, so I'll see about making an 800x600 one)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/1.jpg

--edit--

I'll just use the top image.  If I find the original, I'll make a larger copy of it and repost using the same name.


----------



## subtle

The_Other_One said:


> I got two I might enter...  Give me a while to decide...or tell me which you like better
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/DwaggyFly.jpg
> (I should still have the original, so I'll see about making an 800x600 one)
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/1.jpg



First one!!
It's well composed, it's nicely focused. The wings nicely lead the eyes to the main part of the picture.
The socond one is a little bit to "empty". The background is too disruptive. It takes your attention from the subject.
IMO


----------



## Geoff

Do frogs count?  If they do, heres a pic I took not that long ago:

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Digital Photography Photos/Closeups/Picture011.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

and mine 
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/P1010568.jpg


----------



## subtle

[-0MEGA-];666691 said:
			
		

> Do frogs count?  If they do, heres a pic I took not that long ago:
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Digital Photography Photos/Closeups/Picture011.jpg



I don't think a frog is an insect 

EDIT:
too slow webbenji


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];666691 said:
			
		

> Do frogs count?  If they do, heres a pic I took not that long ago:
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Digital Photography Photos/Closeups/Picture011.jpg



It's up to Kornowski to decide but a frog is not an insect....


----------



## Kornowski

> It's up to Kornowski to decide but a frog is not an insect....



No, a frog isn't an insect, sorry.


----------



## monoman

Kornowski said:


> No, a frog isn't an insect, sorry.



hehehe... great pic though


----------



## Crypto

one of my favorite subjects

http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/78962540/original.jpg


----------



## monoman

Crypto said:


> one of my favorite subjects
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/78962540/original.jpg



woah thats a REALLY good shot! 
you took that yourself?


----------



## Crypto

monoman said:


> woah thats a REALLY good shot!
> you took that yourself?



Yes, thank you.  It's one of my hobbies


----------



## monoman

Crypto said:


> Yes, thank you.  It's one of my hobbies



well stick at it man cause you got some serious skills! 

(I don't think I'll bother looking at the other entries)


----------



## Crypto

monoman said:


> well stick at it man cause you got some serious skills!
> 
> (I don't think I'll bother looking at the other entries)



thanks man.


----------



## computermaineack

From when I was in Portland (the Rose Test Garden): http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8943/img0425ep6.jpg


----------



## Kabu

Okay, here's mine...

http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=b1ja4.jpg

@ Kornowski - thanks for the Bug Hunt!


----------



## Geoff

subtle said:


> I don't think a frog is an insect
> 
> EDIT:
> too slow webbenji



I know it's not, but it's the closest thing I have


----------



## speedyink

Heres my entry:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC00567-1.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

> @ Kornowski - thanks for the Bug Hunt!



Heehee, sorry 

Could everybody also make sure their images are resized to 800 x 600 please, thank you


----------



## softe

LOL no i would say a frog is a reptile and not an insect, or am i wrong as well lol


----------



## subtle

Kornowski said:


> Could everybody also make sure their images are resized to 800 x 600 please, thank you



That's a good idea...!


----------



## bass76

I have no insect pics .  I have a phobia, so I don't get too close to em.  A white tail spider got into my workbag overnite and I went to put my hand in there when I spotted it.  Their bites cause necrosis....  I hate spiders, HATE!


----------



## bass76

softe said:


> LOL no i would say a frog is a reptile and not an insect, or am i wrong as well lol



Frogs aren't reptiles, they're amphibians.


----------



## fatdragon

bass76 said:


> Frogs aren't reptiles, they're amphibians.


the guy got owned badly


----------



## Punk

fatdragon said:


> the guy got owned badly



True and I made a whole project on that, I actually brought my Water Dragon to school


----------



## subtle

I'm back from the marshes....
...I haven't got tat much fun since I was 10 
Chasing butterflies, crawling in the grass, being stung (twice  )...
That theme was a good idea Kornowski!!

Now I have to check my pictures


----------



## Kornowski

> I'm back from the marshes....
> ...I haven't got tat much fun since I was 10
> Chasing butterflies, crawling in the grass, being stung (twice  )...
> That theme was a good idea Kornowski!!



Hey, I made you have fun! 

Thanks


----------



## Tayl

You guys have taken some bloody amazing pictures. You lot must have some decent cameras to get that close up and keep the focus / detail. Nice shots to all of you . I look forward to voting on this one.

Breaks.


----------



## subtle

> Hey, I made you have fun!
> 
> Thanks


You sure did!
No, Thank you 

Save spot for me Kornowski (if it's not agains the rules  ).
I've got my pictures ready. I need to pick one and upload.
But don't have time to do that now...


----------



## Kornowski

> You guys have taken some bloody amazing pictures. You lot must have some decent cameras to get that close up and keep the focus / detail. Nice shots to all of you . I look forward to voting on this one.



Yeah, Some of these shots are amazing aren't they! 



> You sure did!
> No, Thank you



 Any time!



> Save spot for me Kornowski (if it's not agains the rules  ).
> I've got my pictures ready. I need to pick one and upload.
> But don't have time to do that now...



Ok sure, I'm saving a spot for Halian too, so I think that leaves space for 2 more entries...


----------



## Kabu

Kornowski said:


> Heehee, sorry
> 
> Could everybody also make sure their images are resized to 800 x 600 please, thank you



Got it resized...


----------



## Punk

Why?


----------



## subtle

webbenji said:


> Why?



So they fit nicely on the screen.

EDIT:
I'm uploadig mine right now.
I've got four which I think are nice but no idea which one is the one...


----------



## subtle

OK.
I've got these four and don't know which one should I pick:

1. Shagging ladybird:
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Shagingladybirg.jpg

2. Dining dragonfly:
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Diningdragonfly.jpg

3. Green-eye bug:
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Green-eyebug.jpg

4. Blue dragonfly:
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Bluedragonfly.jpg

Help me pick one...


----------



## PohTayToez

The_Other_One said:


> I got two I might enter...  Give me a while to decide...or tell me which you like better
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/DwaggyFly.jpg
> (I should still have the original, so I'll see about making an 800x600 one)
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/1.jpg
> 
> --edit--
> 
> I'll just use the top image.  If I find the original, I'll make a larger copy of it and repost using the same name.



I think the second one is pretty cool.



subtle said:


> OK.
> I've got these four and don't know which one should I pick:
> 
> 1. Shagging ladybird:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Shagingladybirg.jpg
> 
> 2. Dining dragonfly:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Diningdragonfly.jpg
> 
> 3. Green-eye bug:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Green-eyebug.jpg
> 
> 4. Blue dragonfly:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Bluedragonfly.jpg
> 
> Help me pick one...




I think the first one, not only because it's kinda funny, but the other seem a little too blurry.


----------



## Ben

My Entry:
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Picture007-2.jpg

Are you sure we can't have the original size? Because my picture shows a lot more detail at 2304x3456  j/k


----------



## Tayl

Halian said:


> My Entry:
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Picture007-2.jpg
> 
> Are you sure we can't have the original size? Because my picture shows a lot more detail at 2304x3456  j/k



Why not just cut the image down / crop it to display only the flower and the insect without all the background displaying? 

Breaks.


----------



## Ben

Breaks said:


> Why not just cut the image down / crop it to display only the flower and the insect without all the background displaying?
> 
> Breaks.



Because I like the haziness all around it


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> Because I like the haziness all around it



Yeah, I like it to.


----------



## Ben

Halian said:


> My Entry:
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Picture007-2.jpg



I want to put in a different entry.

My new entry:
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Vacation06249-1.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> I want to put in a different entry.
> 
> My new entry:
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Vacation06249-1.jpg



I like that better than the first.


----------



## Tayl

I tend to find blurring / haziness within a picture more of a deterrent than an appeal. But then it all comes down to taste with photography doesn't it .

Breaks.


----------



## Ben

Breaks said:


> I tend to find blurring / haziness within a picture more of a deterrent than an appeal. But then it all comes down to taste with photography doesn't it .
> 
> Breaks.



Hehe. I guess so  It's all about the opinions


----------



## Kornowski

> OK.
> I've got these four and don't know which one should I pick:
> 
> 1. Shagging ladybird:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...ngladybirg.jpg
> 
> 2. Dining dragonfly:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...gdragonfly.jpg
> 
> 3. Green-eye bug:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...een-eyebug.jpg
> 
> 4. Blue dragonfly:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...edragonfly.jpg
> 
> Help me pick one...




I like the 1st picture 

We've got 9 entries, we need one more


----------



## monoman

those links don't work for me


----------



## subtle

monoman said:


> those links don't work for me



Try to open them from my original post:
http://www.computerforum.com/85641-photo-tournament-insects.html#post667643

EDIT:
I guess it's 7 days then...
http://www.computerforum.com/85580-picture-tournament-5-7-days.html


----------



## Punk

Im uploading mine right now


----------



## Punk

Here:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2371889


----------



## Tayl

Great picture webbenji! I love the detail and closeness of the shot. This is going to be a hard tourny to vote on .

Breaks.


----------



## Punk

Breaks said:


> Great picture webbenji! I love the detail and closeness of the shot. This is going to be a hard tourny to vote on .
> 
> Breaks.



Thanks, I was actually not going to enter this one but since one more spot was needed I just entered it... lol

BTW I don't know what that white thing is on that bee's ass...


----------



## Tayl

Could be a large chunk of pollen or something else from the centre of a flower.

Breaks.


----------



## JamesBart

is there going to be an official poll for this? when will it be?


----------



## Punk

Yes there will, when Kornowski finds out we have 10 entries, he will create the Poll, post the link here. It will be in the Off-Topic section.


----------



## Kornowski

> Yes there will, when Kornowski finds out we have 10 entries, he will create the Poll, post the link here. It will be in the Off-Topic section.



Here I am, Except I can't make it now, I'm in college, but I'll make it when I get in


----------



## 4NGU$

dont we have to waait for the the 5 days and 7 days poll


----------



## 4NGU$

nvrmind
it will be 7 then


----------

